Ask HN: ETH will cross BTC price? - pplonski86
======
sharemywin
Assumptions/Facts:

1\. Total number of Eth is not fixed BTC is.

2\. Eth is moving to proof of stake

3\. ETH has contracts. BTC is stored value.

4\. ETh is growing faster than BTC

5\. Mining BTC requires specialized hardware

6\. Some Alt coins use ETH for running transactions.

7\. ?????

